# Hidden Files On Ipod



## kreath (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, so I just wiped my computer clean with windows 7 home premium. And all my music is still on my ipod. I am trying to view the hidden files on the Ipod, but it wont let me. I went to Control panel->appearance & personalization -> Folder options-> View and i click show all hidden folders...and when i look at my ipod, I cannot see the hidden audio files....


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

The reason you are not able to view the hidden files on your ipod, because Apple keeps the music files on your iPod hidden to avoid allowing to copy the files from one machine to another. There is a workaround with this to copy your music files from Ipod to PC, however I think it is not allowed on this forum to do that.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

it's not impossible, apple just makes it difficult.
assuming you have the iPod plugged in and its drivers installed
try going to control panel>devices and printers
you should see Apple iPod USB device (or something similar) under devices
right click on it, browse files and choose your iPod, you should see a faded folder (if you have show hidden folders turned on) called iPod_Control, right click on it choose open, then right click on the faded music folder and choose open, now you will find a bunch of faded folders with names like "F00", "F09" ... etc. your music is in each of these folders, open the first ..... be prepared for shock, iTunes chose to rename all the song files with cryptic names like AETF.mp3 (right click on one choose properties, then the details tab and you will see the tag info showing you what song it is).


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is another way to copy music files from ipod to pc, using Senuti ipodrip plus its a freeware.

http://www.ipodrip.net/


----------

